
Sears has filed for chapter 11 bankruptcy - abustamam
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-45859722
======
crunchiebones
duplicate here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18217671](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18217671)

